# Another New 30 Rls Member



## mixter755 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello all, I just brought home a 2006 30RLS and get to start using it next weekend. I found this forum just before I purchased the trailer and have enjoyed reading everything about the Outbacks. Keep up the good work.

This is my 2nd TT, I just left a 1995-31FK Four Winds.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Congrats on the new OB. Have a great trip next weekend.

Toolman


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mixter755 action

hello and welcome to the group.

congrats on the 30rls








and enjoy next weekend.

darrel


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mixter755,

action Welcome to the Outbackers Family! action

And congratulations on the new Outback! I'm sure you will have a ball with it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome! Enjoy your new Outback this weekend and may you travel safely each and every time you use it!


----------



## bronzestar (Aug 21, 2005)

Great. I'm new here also and also a new 30RL owner. What color interior did you get?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome to Outbackers! You are going to love this site. Lots of nice friendly people, great mods and lots of sharing.
Jan


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats, your gonna love it. Were heading out this coming weekend also, and I cant hardly sleep just waiting for Friday.


----------



## mixter755 (Sep 19, 2005)

bronzestar said:


> Great. I'm new here also and also a new 30RL owner. What color interior did you get?
> [snapback]55094[/snapback]​


We have Desert Rose. My wife liked the darker carpet.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad you're in the mix, mister.







Welcome.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mixter755 to the Outback family
And congrats on the 30 RLS

Don action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job buying an Outback!

Welcome to the forum. Post/ask all the comments/questions you want.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome...I am new to this great group also...Have already posted a question, and received feedback and support...Congrats on your Outback...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome. We also have a 2005 30 RLS. Camped 5 times this year. Love It sunny


----------

